# The Doctor



## zxc098 (Sep 7, 2014)

As I have had so many requests to post something new I thought I would. I really wanted to post this only once it was 100% complete but it has been sitting in my story library for some time now so I thought what the heck.

Hope you all enjoy. Leave a comment and feedback if you like


----------



## zxc098 (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## zxc098 (Sep 7, 2014)

Well that's it for now. The rest of the story is done in my head with 70% of the pictures/ artwork done. Only problem is finding the time to put it all together.

Thanks and Enjoy.


----------



## R.F.Burton (Sep 7, 2014)

I cant wait to see where this goes. Very well developed so far, and also very fresh!! Look forward to the rest.


----------



## Tom the pig 8 (Sep 7, 2014)

This is good! I like how it is developing. The art work adds a lot to it


----------



## her revenge (Sep 17, 2014)

Really enjoying the story so far, well written and executed. hope to read more soon
HR


----------



## otherland78 (Sep 17, 2014)

i really loved the nice choosen dr. girls and dr. reid the he oh that would be hot having such a female as a doctor to recognize once weight gain ;-)

oh and i don´t dare to hope seeing the girl with those astoishing green eyes at least ^^ 

can´t wait for your next chapter ^^


----------



## Matt L. (Sep 17, 2014)

Looking forward to the next chapter as well!


----------



## BTB (Sep 18, 2014)

i am hooked as well


----------



## tonberryking (Sep 19, 2014)

when you added a male into the story you lost me.


----------



## kronoman (Sep 30, 2014)

loved it! the style is really cool, and the story reminds me of "Dr Robert Orders" or a similar story...


----------



## otherland78 (Nov 12, 2014)

oh i really can´t wait for this green eyed hot doctor ^^


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Nov 18, 2014)

Good going so far. I love the illustrations. I almost hesitate to ask: is he REALLY that big or was this photoshopped? Now I want to know what that beautiful green-eyed monster is going to do to him.


----------



## otherland78 (Dec 7, 2014)

;-) help somehow if that would make some sense  

i really would like to read the full story and those lovely pics ^^

really intriguing nice weight gain comic


----------



## agouderia (Aug 20, 2016)

This story unfortunately has turned incomplete as the images can no longer be viewed.

The moderating team has tried to retrieve them, but since the original page from which they were uploaded no longer exists, this is impossible.

We regret this development and hope the author returns someday to refurbish his story.


----------

